# new Flame Falcons colours



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

right, so.

a few of you might have seen my attempt at a flame falcon marine a while back, for those who didn't, its below.












basically, i was not happy with that scheme, so I've gone for a complete overhaul and i think the new scheme is a lot better (also, new paints are fun and nice to use)









some details ive added are the glow around where he is gripping the halberd, i imagine they are so fiercely hot that they superheat anything they touch. as with the face plate, his mere breath is so intense the bars in his helmet begin to glow. also the stones around his feet begin to smoulder.

what are your thoughts and feelings? good/bad? better/worse?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks pretty cool. I've always like the Flame Falcons fluff. I'd like to see a whole group of these together.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ad-Man that is way fuckin' better than the last lot! The last version weren't bad necessarily, just uninspired. 

I think you've hit on a much more dynamic and exciting scheme . . . I don't want to say just color scheme because this look also includes your modeling and concepts for their heating.

Very sharp work!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Asamodai said:


> Looks pretty cool. I've always like the Flame Falcons fluff. I'd like to see a whole group of these together.


well hopefully uni work wont kill me, so a unit and transport should be done soonish (if a month or 2 can be considered soonish haha)



Kreuger said:


> Ad-Man that is way fuckin' better than the last lot! The last version weren't bad necessarily, just uninspired.
> 
> I think you've hit on a much more dynamic and exciting scheme . . . I don't want to say just color scheme because this look also includes your modeling and concepts for their heating.
> 
> Very sharp work!


aye, i like this alot more, more fun to paint too. although im thinking of different schemes for different units.

black armour for purifiers, or 'Ash bringers', also for interceptors im going to use the BA winged jump packs and make them look like bright white comets trailing fire everywhere


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i really like the style of these, but i would have to say that i like the black + flame better than the orange + flame.

i would love the black + flame + the new bits you added to hte new model, firey glow round hands, faceguard and feet 

but, there your models 

khrone


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> i really like the style of these, but i would have to say that i like the black + flame better than the orange + flame.
> 
> i would love the black + flame + the new bits you added to hte new model, firey glow round hands, faceguard and feet
> 
> ...


the black isn't gone forever, but i just think they needed something else other than pure black armour


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> the black isn't gone forever


YAY


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i dun gon made anuvver!!!


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

This color scheme and the finished models are sweet.
Just wondering, would it be possible, maybe through hot glue or some other way, to add some dripping and small 'bubbles' along the blade? Maybe it would go with the molten metal look?


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

Your flames are fantastic! However, I would attempt some Object Light Source work near the blades and flames. The models are a bit too stagnant for my taste too. Maby hitting the armor with a black wash, and leaving the flames glowing. This would make some OLS stand out more and would achieve some nice contrast.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

looks amazing man! cant wait to see a whole squad made!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Painted my first Justicar today/this evening

Ive changed the way i paint the flames, pretty much flipped the order of colours around.

hope you like it


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Really like the new scheme. Anything with flames is always up my alley, and it's nice to see a bright scheme that doesn't look garish.

My only niggles would be the white on the bolter, and the bases are a little bit plain. I think black would look better for the gun, and a little bit of colour on the base would help the model pop.

Edit: Will retract that. The white on the justicar looks much better, but the helmet and the knee definitely help on that front.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

cheers man 
im loving the scheme too, makes a nice change doing a brilliant clean look, where as my imperial guard and rogue traders are quite dirty looking.

im toying with the idea of some burnt looking grass on the bases, but i'll need to buy some first!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

thought i'd share my w.i.p. brotherhood champion. 

oh so much fire haha XD


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> thought i'd share my w.i.p. brotherhood champion.
> 
> oh so much fire haha XD


That's insanely rediculous. Brilliant work :victory:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks man, i thought because he is higher up or more powerful, how should i show that?

my first and only thought was literally 'MOAR FIRE!!' haha


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

Dude, you gotta make a tutorial on how you make your flames.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Black Legionare said:


> Dude, you gotta make a tutorial on how you make your flames.


will do next time i make a marine, its pretty rough and ready 

what it mostly consists of is sticking a blob of gs wherever the fire will be originating from, more yellow in the mix is preferable as it needs to stick to the model.

then using a metal pin or spike of some sort stab the gs and drag it out, leading with the point. 

drag the spike along as you want the direction of the flames untill it looks chaotic enough, fire is not neat so crossing over yourself only makes it look better.


----------

